# Squale 50 Atmos



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've posted pics here of the 100ATA Squales in the collection, but this recent acquisition has really got me excited! It was an auction find out of Hong Kong - a combination that would ordinarily send me running









In this case the watch was billed as used when it is, as far as I can tell, NOS. There are some minor rub marks on the polished back consistent with jostling in a storage box; all other faults I can find are 'birth defects' (e.g. there are some irregular areas in the bezel chapter between 10 and 20). It's a very sharp, classic diver, my only disappointment is that the bezel has no lume (!?). It looks as if it should be lumed and I have no idea why it wouldn't have been, but there you have it. The dial lume is well done, I'll get some photos up later.

Of course, I put it on one of Roy's sharkskin straps! 

I suppose the hands are boring to some folks, but I'd point out that there is a reason why the usual shapes and colours are used so much: they work very well. I find fancy and unusual hands (read: Seiko) are ultimately 'fatiguing'.










The SS case is of moderate size and polished everywhere except for brushing on the very top surfaces of the lugs. The rounded back is one design choice which I increasingly appreciate. It allows the watch to have fairly slim profile. Semi-domed back watches (Omega SMP, Limes 1Tausend, etc.), at least on my wrist, stay centered in the slight hollow between the distal radius and ulna, making them very comfortable to wear.










The modest profile is enhanced by the bevelled bezel. Squared off bezels (DN, DOXA) tend to contribute to the chunkiness of the bigger divers. The crown is recessed as in the Candino/Beuchat 1000m, but in this case the sweep of the lug tends to hide the crown a bit _too_ much: it can be hard to access with my big fingers and doesn't lend itself to a one-fingered loosening as much as the Candino does.



















Here's a dial closeup which is also a semi-lume shot. Check out the minute and second hand reflections in the silver spacer:










And a gratuitous oblique showing off the value of a circular polarizer:










And one more of the dial and bezel:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

One last profile shot:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Er what can I say.... Er "Wow!" er.. OMFG! ..... Colin what an absolute stunner.... thats just beautiful mate.









Case viewed side on is very similar to Doxa 250T reissue which was supposedly an original 60s/70s case so they might be the same.

What a great find... im going to have to go an sit in a dark corner until I calm down.....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow! Superb find and really belting pics Colin...

A great addition to 'the family'


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice, well done mate.

Foz


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Better late than never, very nice watch! Great review and pics!

Casework reminds me of 1970s Candino. What is the movement and how is the accuracy?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Fantastic watch & photos Colin - well done


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

WOW, nice one Colin and nothing boring about those hand too!









Love everything about the watch!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Nalu
















Lucky find well done!!!!!!!!!!



hakim said:


> WOW, nice one Colin and nothing boring about those hand too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

I really like that one!Looks as if its built like a bloody tank!


----------



## Dynamo (Apr 10, 2005)

That really nice watch,

In plus that same case than many wellknow watch have FF Bund Blanpain, Airin 1000M, Dodane 1000M, Sinn 1000M, Doxa seahunter (and Zeno) and auricoste ....

Dynamo


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Excellent, well done, nice watch Nalu


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Exactly what everyone else has said already

I am jealous









Toby


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow Superb!!!


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Colin,

Gorgeous watch and great pics, too.

Lucky, lucky bugger.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

bobbysamd said:


> Better late than never, very nice watch! Great review and pics!
> 
> Casework reminds me of 1970s Candino. What is the movement and how is the accuracy?


Never timed it and haven't (and won't) open it, so I don't know what movement is inside.

Thanks guys, it was a good find and one of the rare ePrey deals that works out. Never did take any lume shots with this watch...


----------

